# Crosbie Tower Care Home, Troon



## Jaff_fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Crosbie tower sits facing the sea in Troon Scotland. The Italianate style villa has had a number of uses over the years including a wine merchant, the church of scotland and most recently being used as a care home.

Its difficult to establish exactly when it closed but i gather it was around three years ago. To date the place has suffered little if any vandalism and the carpets and fittings are dry and clean.

Visiting with Havoc this was a most pleasing and relaxed explore only ruined by the paranoid behavior of Havoc insisting we has been spotted, were going to get arrested and he could hear someone in the place who was going to stab us any minute with a needle -.- As I consequence I must apologies for my rushed rather crappy photos...


----------



## lost (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey that looks pretty decent, I've never heard of it before... one found through yours and H's elite researching skills?


----------



## Jaff_fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep! The manchester elite nails another first in scotland


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Excellent place there Jaff, shots aren't too bad considering.


----------



## Potter (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice looking place. Would make a fantastic house.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2010)

Blimey, that's nice. Love the french window and balcony shots...lovely pics.


----------



## wolfism (Mar 3, 2010)

Jaff_fox said:


> a most pleasing and relaxed explore only ruined by the paranoid behavior of Havoc



LOL, as Havoc would say!

Good find, and it's in surprising nick considering where it is.


----------



## dead pigeon (Mar 3, 2010)

Love the footprints...not in bad cond really, untidy some of those pensioners!


----------

